# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  1С:Предприятие-Упрощенка.Ред.1.3

## maijor2

При формировании книги учета доходов и расходов ( УСН - доход минс расход) расходы заполняются только в столбце "Общие расходы" а столбец "Расходы, принимаемые к НУ" пустой. При оформлении приходных, расходных ордеров  кнопочка "Для целей НУ" не активна, а все остальное заполняется легко. Может быть кто-нибудь знает в чем секрет?

----------

